# Touring Pedals and Shoes



## GmanUK65 (18 Aug 2018)

So, I've been riding a road bike for a few years now and using SPDs. I now also have a touring bike, but still planning on using my road bike too. The touring bike did not come with SPD pedals but I plan on using them on this bike too. When riding this bike I have found that when not on the roads I have to keep taking my feet off the Pedals so SPDs would be no good in this instance. Another thing I would like to do when using SPD shoes is walking in them so the cleats will have to be in a recess within the sole. 

So, the pedals I am thinking of using is Shimano M324 Pedals which are classed as touring pedals. These have one side as SPD and the other side as flat. Has anyone used these kinds of pedals?

The problem I am having is finding the right shoes. The SPD shoes I use on my road bike would do everything as needed except the soles of these shoes have no grip for gripping the flat side of the pedals and even though they can be walked in, the soles are a bit stiff.

I am trying to find shoes that are similar to my road shoes above but that have a grippy sole that is not too stiff (not Quamms as they are too expensive). So far I have only found 2:

Shimano MT3s but apparently these have no grip
O'Neal MTB Flow, these have the grip but looking at the photos they don't look as they have the cleats recessed so walking in them would be difficult.

Has anyone experienced any of the shoes above?
Has anyone got any other shoe suggestions?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2018)

I use the 324s on one of my touring bikes and a pair of similar Wellgo pedals on another, the Wellgo are a better pedal. As for shoes I have a pair of Specialized shoes with laces




The oval in the middle can be cut out to reveal the cleat fixing holes.

(I've also got a couple of pairs of ankle boots which I prefer)


----------



## GmanUK65 (18 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I use the 324s on one of my touring bikes and a pair of similar Wellgo pedals on another, the Wellgo are a better pedal. As for shoes I have a pair of Specialized shoes with laces
> 
> View attachment 425613
> 
> ...


----------



## GmanUK65 (18 Aug 2018)

Ash, I noticed an oval shape on the Flows. Maybe it is the same for these, though I will check out the shoes and pedals you mentioned.


----------



## Ticktockmy (18 Aug 2018)

For touring I would not use cleats, they are OK on roads, but if you go of tarmac, you often find you need to do the quick dab of the foot to balance the Bike, I used cleats on one of my tours, and found myself on the ground a few times as I could not release quick enough to balance the bike when the front wheel had kicked against the rough surface of the track.


----------



## GmanUK65 (18 Aug 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> For touring I would not use cleats, they are OK on roads, but if you go of tarmac, you often find you need to do the quick dab of the foot to balance the Bike, I used cleats on one of my tours, and found myself on the ground a few times as I could not release quick enough to balance the bike when the front wheel had kicked against the rough surface of the track.


Yes I do agree what you say. I've only ridden to work and back a few times so far half and half track and road. While on tracks I have to occasionally put one of my feet down off the pedals but that is why I am planning on getting SPD one sided pedals which are flat on otherside. SPD for roads, flat for tracks


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2018)

Try the pedals before going on tour. Single side spd/flats sounds great, but faffing about trying to get the correct side of the pedal each time you pull away soon wears thin. I'd recommend either one or the other.


----------



## GmanUK65 (18 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Try the pedals before going on tour. Single side spd/flats sounds great, but faffing about trying to get the correct side of the pedal each time you pull away soon wears thin. I'd recommend either one or the other.


yes you are probably right but I've still got to try them. My main concern is getting too used to flat pedalling, as it would be this that I'd choose if I went one or the other. If I got too used to this then it would worry me that when I am clipped in on my road bike and forgetting at junctions etc.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Aug 2018)

www.cyclechat.net/threads/advice-regarding-shimano-spd-pedals.238501

I have a pair of these which seems to have been replaced by these.

Definitely suggest using double sided spd pedals for all situations, it is what they were invented for and are miles better than the old clips and straps system they took over from.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Try the pedals before going on tour. Single side spd/flats sounds great, but faffing about trying to get the correct side of the pedal each time you pull away soon wears thin. I'd recommend either one or the other.


I've never found it a faff finding the correct side of the pedal, due to the way they're weighted they always sit 'cleat down' when you set off and once you start pedalling you can use this weighting to get them to flip over by simply taking your foot off the pedal at the bottom of the pedal stroke and putting it back on at the top.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

Alas, I've never found them to be so accommodating in presenting the desired side.


----------



## FishFright (19 Aug 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> Yes I do agree what you say. I've only ridden to work and back a few times so far half and half track and road. While on tracks I have to occasionally put one of my feet down off the pedals but that is why I am planning on getting SPD one sided pedals which are flat on otherside. SPD for roads, flat for tracks



I use that style of pedal on my tourer and I find it ideal. I'd do some longer rides in SPD's before you tour though.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Alas, I've never found them to be so accommodating in presenting the desired side.


It's all in the timing.


----------



## FishFright (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Alas, I've never found them to be so accommodating in presenting the desired side.



With mine I find that I push forward to get the SPD side as normal and for the flat side place the centre of your shoe on the front and pull back.

I'll think how to word this better as it's now automatic for me now.


----------



## GmanUK65 (20 Aug 2018)

FishFright said:


> I use that style of pedal on my tourer and I find it ideal. I'd do some longer rides in SPD's before you tour though.


I'm quite used to doing long rides in SPDs when riding my road bike. Most of my rides were in the region of 60 to 80 miles and several 100+ miles. My longest I've done is 140 miles. Though my road bike is carbon fibre so it is much lighter than my tourer and also has tyres with less tread, so riding 100+ miles on a tourer will be difficult. Also I am finding the speed average is much less on a tourer (10mph compared to 15-16mph on road bike) so 100+ miles on a tourer would take much longer (I am thinking that 70 miles would be a maximum for me, even less at say 50 miles max for hilly rides)


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I'm quite used to doing long rides in SPDs when riding my road bike. Most of my rides were in the region of 60 to 80 miles and several 100+ miles. My longest I've done is 140 miles. Though my road bike is carbon fibre so it is much lighter than my tourer and also has tyres with less tread, so riding 100+ miles on a tourer will be difficult. Also I am finding the speed average is much less on a tourer (10mph compared to 15-16mph on road bike) so 100+ miles on a tourer would take much longer (I am thinking that 70 miles would be a maximum for me, even less at say 50 miles max for hilly rides)


You should find the tourer is more comfortable allowing you to stay in the saddle for longer, I find 10mph is about my average but can ride for 10hrs with a couple of 'refreshment' stops.


----------



## GmanUK65 (20 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You should find the tourer is more comfortable allowing you to stay in the saddle for longer, I find 10mph is about my average but can ride for 10hrs with a couple of 'refreshment' stops.


Yes, on my road bike I am finding after 30 to 40 miles, because of the posture I'm in, my back and neck starts to hurt and my a*** is beginning to knack.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I use the 324s on one of my touring bikes and a pair of similar Wellgo pedals on another, the Wellgo are a better pedal. )


I have two pairs of the 324s. Also a pair of the wellgos which you are probably referring to. But have barely used and cannot check them out at the mo as I don't live with them. Am interested - why do you consider the wellgos superior?

I like the Shimano pedals but of course they notoriously need a special tool to service the bearings which costs more than a new pedal


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> I have two pairs of the 324s. Also a pair of the wellgos which you are probably referring to. But have barely used and cannot check them out at the mo as I don't live with them. Am interested - why do you consider the wellgos superior?
> 
> I like the Shimano pedals but of course they notoriously need a special tool to service the bearings which costs more than a new pedal


The Wellgo pedals are slimmer, hang better when your feet are off the pedal and I find it easier to get 'clipped in' in that is with the 324s I sometimes can't feel where the clip is in relation to the cleat a bit like dual sided SPDs (which I never got on with) Also the Wellgo pedals seem to give support to the sole of my shoes as the spring mechanism sits lower than the Shimano one does so they just 'feel' nicer.

It could also be due to them being fitted to my beloved Ridgeback,


----------



## Crankarm (22 Aug 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> So, I've been riding a road bike for a few years now and using SPDs. I now also have a touring bike, but still planning on using my road bike too. The touring bike did not come with SPD pedals but I plan on using them on this bike too. When riding this bike I have found that when not on the roads I have to keep taking my feet off the Pedals so SPDs would be no good in this instance. Another thing I would like to do when using SPD shoes is walking in them so the cleats will have to be in a recess within the sole.
> 
> So, the pedals I am thinking of using is Shimano M324 Pedals which are classed as touring pedals. These have one side as SPD and the other side as flat. Has anyone used these kinds of pedals?
> 
> ...



You seem a little confused or your post does. Bike is irrelevant to the type of shoe or fastening of shoe to the type of pedal you use.

If I've got this right you are using a cycling shoe with no sole for walking i.e. smooth underside with no grips or tread with SPDs? That sounds even more dangerous than trying to walk on cleats.

SPD MTB shoes all have a sole with tread on the underside for walking on and a recess for the SPD so you can walk without the SPD contacting the ground, indeed MTBers need a shoe for when they have to get off and push or carry their bikes in thick mud hence SPDs. A road type cycling shoe being smooth on the underside and very stiff does not have a recess for a SPD as no under sole and would be useless and dangerous for walking in mud. You can walk a short way but they are not designed for walking. If you want to walk as well get a MTB shoe.

Generally road cycling shoes have fixings for cleats, but no recessed cut outs for SPDs as they have no under sole. I suppose you could attach SPDs on road shoes. Never tried. You can use SPDs on a road bike if you use a SPD pedal and a SPD MTB shoe. I suppose you could use a road bike shoe with cleats and a cleated pedal on a MTB but why would you?


I have have double sided SPD pedals on almost all my bikes whether riding road, off road or where ever. No flat pedals anymore as they are so inefficient compared to being clipped or cleated in. One road bike still has Campag Chorus pedals which use cleats and are gorgeous to ride. I use these with Sidi road shoes. I hope this helps clarify.


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Aug 2018)

I think the answer is as crankarm writes if you intend to use SPD cleats for touring then look for MTB boots or shoes as they are designed to allowing for walking in some reasonable comfort, unlike road shoes. However, having fallen off a few times because I could not unclip quick enough, I have over the last few years taken to ride in normal hiking trainer style shoes and have found it so much more comfortable arrangement. And have switched to using DMR V pedals.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2018)

I use the old style rat trap pedals, but may go over to BMX pedals soon. I'm a US size 16EEEE shoe, so clipping in and out is a problem with spoke clearance and shoe availability, I also use hiker training shoes for everything, pretty much.


----------



## Minotier (22 Aug 2018)

Although I wear cleats and road shoes on my road bike, I use an old pair of shimano 105 quills fitted with christophe clips and straps when on the clubman tourer. I find these better for touring and get along fine wearing a pair of Adidas samba trainers.


----------



## GmanUK65 (22 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> You seem a little confused or your post does. Bike is irrelevant to the type of shoe or fastening of shoe to the type of pedal you use.
> 
> If I've got this right you are using a cycling shoe with no sole for walking i.e. smooth underside with no grips or tread with SPDs? That sounds even more dangerous than trying to walk on cleats.
> 
> ...


No, maybe it's not explained very well in the post. My SPD shoes have a bit of tread underneath but not enough to ride on flat pedals especially when wet as the soles are hard rubber. They can be walked but because they are stiff it can become uncomfortable after a while. So, I need SPD shoes that are not as stiff, and have a bit more tread on them. I am thinking ONeals may do the trick.

The pedals that I want are so I can ride using SPDs on the road when it is not often that you need to put your feet down, and riding off-road where sometimes you need to put your feet down more often especially when you need to release quickly. I have used SPDs before when not on road and crashed, simply because the bike stopped unexpectedly and could not release my feet quick enough


----------



## Crankarm (22 Aug 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> No, maybe it's not explained very well in the post. My SPD shoes have a bit of tread underneath but not enough to ride on flat pedals especially when wet as the soles are hard rubber. They can be walked but because they are stiff it can become uncomfortable after a while. So, I need SPD shoes that are not as stiff, and have a bit more tread on them. I am thinking ONeals may do the trick.
> 
> The pedals that I want are so I can ride using SPDs on the road when it is not often that you need to put your feet down, and riding off-road where sometimes you need to put your feet down more often especially when you need to release quickly. I have used SPDs before when not on road and crashed, simply because the bike stopped unexpectedly and could not release my feet quick enough




Never heard of ONeals shoes. Just get some Shimano MTB shoes since SPDs are Shimano's own cleat system and you will definitely be able to walk in them comfortably.


----------



## GmanUK65 (24 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Never heard of ONeals shoes. Just get some Shimano MTB shoes since SPDs are Shimano's own cleat system and you will definitely be able to walk in them comfortably.


Tried to buy the ONeals today but my size were full price at £90, I'm not paying that. Ordered some Mavics instead and M324 Pedals too


----------



## froze (27 Aug 2018)

I went with Shimano A530 pedals, and Bontrager SSR Multisport shoe. Not saying that's the best set up it's just what I decided to use on my touring bike. The pedals have a wide footprint to give my feet a bit more support plus they are a platform pedal on one side and SPD on the other, and the shoes are just as comfortable riding as they are to walk in so I don't have to carry around an extra set of shoes. Then due to my feet I had to buy a set of Specialized inserts for the shoes. I got my stuff at my LBS but I found out on Amazon that the pedals come in two colors, black and silver, I got the silver which came with cleats as they should, but according to Amazon the black ones do not come with cleats? that doesn't make any sense to me but reviews have said that.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Aug 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> Tried to buy the ONeals today but my size were full price at £90, I'm not paying that. Ordered some Mavics instead and M324 Pedals too



I also hate spending cash, but I spend as much as I can afford on the three contact points on the bike. 

For the benefit of people who are shopping around off the back of this thread: Have a look at Spiuk Compass maybe. I bought some for touring because they are waterproof (whatever that may mean), cheap and the soles are chunky Vibram for walking and light treks. I can use them on flat pedals too. They come up small. Talking two sizes.


----------



## GmanUK65 (28 Aug 2018)

Got the M324 Pedals at the weekend but they might take a bit of getting used to for trying to find the right side and unclipping (seems a lot harder than my road bike (duel sided Shimano SPD)). When I get my shoes, I think I will not install the cleats and use the shoes as flat pedal shoes until I get the knack of finding the correct side

The finding it difficult with unclipping might be because the cleats might be a bit worn on my road shoes as they've been on for 3 or 4 years now. It could also be because the cleats used were not the cleats that came with the M324s.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> Got the M324 Pedals at the weekend but they might take a bit of getting used to for trying to find the right side and unclipping (seems a lot harder than my road bike (duel sided Shimano SPD)). When I get my shoes, I think I will not install the cleats and use the shoes as flat pedal shoes until I get the knack of finding the correct side
> 
> The finding it difficult with unclipping might be because the cleats might be a bit worn on my road shoes as they've been on for 3 or 4 years now. It could also be because the cleats used were not the cleats that came with the M324s.


Have you backed the tension off on the new pedals.


----------



## GmanUK65 (28 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Have you backed the tension off on the new pedals.


I have, but may not be enough. You may have seen a post about my calf injury so did not test it very long. I'll play around with it more when my calf is better


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2018)

I use the 324s on all my bikes. Including my carbon road bike. I also wear mtb shoes. We have a lot of deep gravel tracks in Denmark and I prefer to use the flats when I ride them.


----------



## the snail (3 Sep 2018)

With the m324s I find if the pedal is the wrong way up, I take my foot off, turn the pedals one rev, and the pedal is then right way up.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Sep 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I use the 324s on all my bikes. Including my carbon road bike. I also wear mtb shoes. We have a lot of deep gravel tracks in Denmark and I prefer to use the flats when I ride them.


Do you service them?


----------



## GmanUK65 (8 Sep 2018)

the snail said:


> With the m324s I find if the pedal is the wrong way up, I take my foot off, turn the pedals one rev, and the pedal is then right way up.


I'm getting used to the pedals now and rotating the pedals is not much of a problem now. I just need better cycling shoes, ones that are good for flat and SPD riding


----------



## minininjarob (10 Sep 2018)

As far as shoes go I’ve just bought some Giro Rumble shoes. A friend has some at work and they don’t look too “cycling” as he wears them round the office but they arent too MTB chunky either. Seem to have a decent grip on them too.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2018)

I have a pair. Very nice. For wandering around town of a day/evening. Wouldn't use them for touring though, a bit too genteel.


----------



## minininjarob (10 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> I have a pair. Very nice. For wandering around town of a day/evening. Wouldn't use them for touring though, a bit too genteel.



I’m into luxury touring. Look good, feel great, don’t sweat too much and eat cake as much as possible.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2018)

Please post pic of your looking good touring.

Or you eating your touring cake with a small fork.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2018)

the snail said:


> With the m324s I find if the pedal is the wrong way up, I take my foot off, turn the pedals one rev, and the pedal is then right way up.


_Half _a rev, Shirley? 

I have Shimano PD-A520 pedals on my singlespeed bike. They are also a single-sided (mountain bike) SPD type. Once my feet are clipped in the pedals they feel slightly more comfortable than on normal SPD pedals because the contact area with the sole of the shoe is greater. I find them a bit of a pain though because of the frequent need to do that pedal-flipping-over action. I have got quite good at it but I reckon that my foot will slip off eventually when I am trying to make a fast getaway from traffic lights at rush hour, or some equally dodgy scenario.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Please post pic of your looking good touring.
> 
> Or you eating your touring cake with a small fork.


Sounds like a whole new thread, _Civilized Touring_, or _Posh on Two Wheels_, or some such.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2018)

One of those tiny forks could be an emblem.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a whole new thread, _Civilized Touring_, or _Posh on Two Wheels_, or some such.


I always take a proper glass when touring, Single Malt doesn't taste 'right' out of a plastic one.


----------



## lane (11 Sep 2018)

I had single sided SPD and also found it was less than easy to quickly get the correct side to clip in. I use SPD all the time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I always take a proper glass when touring, Single Malt doesn't taste 'right' out of a plastic one.


I think a plastic glass would be less than appropriate for the pains taken to assure the quality of a single malt. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZi62yRzWZg
(or even blended whisky)


----------



## GmanUK65 (20 Sep 2018)

minininjarob said:


> View attachment 429560
> 
> 
> As far as shoes go I’ve just bought some Giro Rumble shoes. A friend has some at work and they don’t look too “cycling” as he wears them round the office but they arent too MTB chunky either. Seem to have a decent grip on them too.


I was looking at these but every time I check online they never have my size (UK 11/EU 46) or too expensive. In fact all my preferences never are the right size. I have gotten used to not using SPDs so I've swapped the pedals back to originals and now looking for non SPD shoes. This way I have more choice and a better chance of my size.

I remember when I was riding before road cycling and never used SPDs then.


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I was looking at these but every time I check online they never have my size (UK 11/EU 46) or too expensive. In fact all my preferences never are the right size. I have gotten used to not using SPDs so I've swapped the pedals back to originals and now looking for non SPD shoes. This way I have more choice and a better chance of my size.
> 
> I remember when I was riding before road cycling and never used SPDs then.


I bought a pair of size 11 muddyfox spd shoes from Sports Direct


----------



## minininjarob (22 Sep 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I was looking at these but every time I check online they never have my size (UK 11/EU 46) or too expensive. In fact all my preferences never are the right size. I have gotten used to not using SPDs so I've swapped the pedals back to originals and now looking for non SPD shoes. This way I have more choice and a better chance of my size.
> 
> I remember when I was riding before road cycling and never used SPDs then.



I was the same, preferred flat pedals on my touring bike. But I’ve damaged both my Achilles quite badly recently and one of the solutions for me is to make sure my feet are in exactly the right position on the pedals to correct my pedalling style. Hopefully the SPD setup will do this. 

I’ve always ridden tours with MTB flat pedal shoes and DMR V8’s up until now.


----------



## GmanUK65 (24 Sep 2018)

Got my shoes today, O'Neal Pinned Pedal Shoe.


----------



## Minotier (26 Sep 2018)

I would be interested to hear how you get on with the O’Neals @GmanUK65 !


----------



## GmanUK65 (1 Oct 2018)

Minotier said:


> I would be interested to hear how you get on with the O’Neals @GmanUK65 !


Good grip but would be better with pinned MTB pedals as in the wet they were not that grippy. I did not know much about the souls but someone mentioned to me they are made so the pins of the pedals fit into the holes in the soul so looks like I will be investing in some new pedals again


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> Good grip but would be better with pinned MTB pedals as in the wet they were not that grippy. I did not know much about the souls but someone mentioned to me they are made so the pins of the pedals fit into the holes in the soul so looks like I will be investing in some new pedals again


Don't forget shinpads when using 'pinned' pedals.


----------



## GmanUK65 (5 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Don't forget shinpads when using 'pinned' pedals.


Just bought some DMR V8s. Hopefully won't have shin damage problems as I've heard this usually only occurs while trying tricks such as bunny hops. Somehow I don't think tricks could be done on a 15kg touring bike lol


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Do you service them?


I have only ever kept them clean and lightly oiled. They have worked perfectly well for years


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Oct 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> I have only ever kept them clean and lightly oiled. They have worked perfectly well for years


thanks for the reply.

I recently bought the uber expensive tiddly tool for these that allows you to adjust the bearings.

Though my favoured touring pedal more recently is the MKS Sylvan touring pedal. Provides enough grip for most touring shoes I think. Pins seem to me to be terrible shoe-damaging overkill. A joy to use something so old-fashioned designed as the Sylvan. Simplicity itself to take them apart, regrease and put back together again.

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.MKS-Sylvan...MI25KDiLz03QIVWOR3Ch3sLQ_AEAQYAiABEgL8WPD_BwE

The only special tool you need is a £7 or so thing to take the end cap off - makes it easier to do without damaging/degrading it, but not strictly necessary.


----------



## minininjarob (9 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> Just bought some DMR V8s. Hopefully won't have shin damage problems as I've heard this usually only occurs while trying tricks such as bunny hops. Somehow I don't think tricks could be done on a 15kg touring bike lol



Here's a trick with V8's. Get a proper grease gun and pump them full of grease via the grease port until it splurges out before you use them. I've always put V8's on my bikes and this stops muck getting in, makes them run smoother and makes them last years and years. They do come with some grease in them but they could do with more and the supplied little grease tube doesn't work that well to be honest.

Great pedals - I've had V8 Magnesiums on my touring bike up until now.


----------



## GmanUK65 (11 Oct 2018)

minininjarob said:


> Here's a trick with V8's. Get a proper grease gun and pump them full of grease via the grease port until it splurges out before you use them. I've always put V8's on my bikes and this stops muck getting in, makes them run smoother and makes them last years and years. They do come with some grease in them but they could do with more and the supplied little grease tube doesn't work that well to be honest.
> 
> Great pedals - I've had V8 Magnesiums on my touring bike up until now.


I've started using them but have put no grease in (maybe I should do soon) what kind of grease do I use?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Oct 2018)

I fill my V8s with white Finish Line. You need a grease gun as said upthread as the supplied syringe isn’t brilliant. The red grease supplied is half as much as you need too. You can completely disassemble the pedals and service if need be. Sometimes the grease dries out, but you can flush it with degreaser and start again without taking them apart.

Never shinned myself with them. YET


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> I've started using them but have put no grease in (maybe I should do soon) what kind of grease do I use?


For pedals (and wheel bearings) I can recommend this:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/finish-line...78uk&pgrid=57437518777&ptaid=pla-520972099173

pushed into this wonderful kinda 1930s Flash Gordon grease gun:

https://www.tredz.co.uk/.Dualco-Mini-Grease-Gun_59880.htm


You'll rarely have so much fun with lube that doesn't involve two open minded bodies.


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Oct 2018)

minininjarob said:


> Here's a trick with V8's. Get a proper grease gun and pump them full of grease via the grease port until it splurges out before you use them. I've always put V8's on my bikes and this stops muck getting in, makes them run smoother and makes them last years and years. They do come with some grease in them but they could do with more and the supplied little grease tube doesn't work that well to be honest.
> 
> Great pedals - I've had V8 Magnesiums on my touring bike up until now.



I didn't realise they had a grease port. Typically, I undo the end cap with the allen socket, squirt that full of grease, fill the cap with grease, and screw it back on. Screwing the cap back on pushes the grease all the way through the pedal and dirty grease comes out the end near the crank.


----------



## John Peel (22 Oct 2018)

GmanUK65 said:


> So, I've been riding a road bike for a few years now and using SPDs. I now also have a touring bike, but still planning on using my road bike too. The touring bike did not come with SPD pedals but I plan on using them on this bike too. When riding this bike I have found that when not on the roads I have to keep taking my feet off the Pedals so SPDs would be no good in this instance. Another thing I would like to do when using SPD shoes is walking in them so the cleats will have to be in a recess within the sole.
> 
> So, the pedals I am thinking of using is Shimano M324 Pedals which are classed as touring pedals. These have one side as SPD and the other side as flat. Has anyone used these kinds of pedals?
> 
> ...



I have been using flats with no spikes on my tour, and couldn't imagine using anything else. 

I like being able to wear anything on my feet, or even nothing at all. Gellies, barefoot, anything. 

If I were to be doing mostly off-road, I would choose something with a little more grip, but because I mostly road, trails and tracks, there is no point in using anything else. 

I often set up camp and then just take off on my bike to the shops, beach or whatever, and being able to just slip on my flip flops or gellies is ideal. And it's about being comfortable too.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Oct 2018)

I use SPD sandals, and Flat/SPD pedals.

The sandals are actually these (Nashbar Ragster), which used to be available in the UK as the Exustar SS501, until they got superseded by the SS502.
The pedals are the PD-T780 (now replaced by the PD-T8000), which were the XT version of the 324.

I've never had any problem clipping in - it's about 75% first crank revolution*, even on steep hills, and a bit of a shuffle the rest of the time.
* first revolution means pedal starts at the bottom, with my foot on the ground, and I'm clipped in by the time it gets back to the bottom.

For touring, the advantage is that no socks are required, or any second (evening) shoes, which saves a fair bit of luggage space.
There's also nothing much to get wet if it's rainy - the sandals themselves are dry in about an hour's riding, and skin is very quick.

As far as temperature is concerned, I've found that the gap between sandals being put away for the winter and the winter boots coming out is quite small - only about 5° or so, so I've never wanted any extra on tour, though I'll take a pair of woolen socks and goretex oversocks before May or after September, just in case.
You do have to remember to put suntan juice on your feet


----------

